# Disconnect from the idiot box. A good start for preppers.



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone, including preppers should cancel cable or satellite tv. Turn the blasted thing off, and refuse to watch it. It really is sucking the grey matter out of your head.



This is especially true for libtard news stations. Don't watch the leftist news stations, and don't purchase from their advertisers: I know, how will you know who to not buy from if you don't watch the idiot box- I'm still working on that one.

As a for instance:


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

For sure! It's a waste of money. We have an antenna for over the air and we use Netflix too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not television that kills intelligent thought, it's the shows one chooses to watch and the news one chooses to believe that causes brain rot. I enjoy several television shows (time permitting), some of which are not only entertaining but educational. I avoid sensationalistic over the top dramas that spew out stupidity, like CNN, Jersey Shore and MSNBC.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TV free 13 years and counting!
<-----


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Magus said:


> TV free 13 years and counting!
> <-----


Congrats! Not an easy habit to break...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

hawkmiles said:


> For sure! It's a waste of money. We have an antenna for over the air and we use Netflix too.


Disconnected in Nov, 2008--guess why??

Have Netflix and an antennae from Best Buy (in the closet now) if ever needed.
I have NOT missed any news yet. Alternative internet news; it's the real thing.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> TV free 13 years and counting!
> <-----


And your neighbors have not noticed the cable running from their house to yours?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no intention of every getting satellite again (or cable as if it would ever get out here).
We have Netflix but we like to take a break from that sometimes as well (month or two). For us Netflix is very different, you don't just sit there clicking or watching what is being spewed your way, don't schedule you life or dvr around it. If you want to watch something you just watch it.
Overall though I just don't think on my deathbed I will be saying, if only I had watched more t.v.
By the way, I knew someone who NEVER watched tv, never owned one and if there was one on in the room he wouldn't look at it, wasn't a religious thing, just didn't want it. He was a very good man.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We have never paid for TV service, but we did have a TV when our kids were young. When they began to beg for toys and cereals they had seen on TV, I took the TV to the gully in the back 40 and shot it dead with a .38.

The kids whined and complained for a while, but soon discovered that we had dogs, cats, horses and other livestock, AND that our place backed up against the State Forest, so they about 16,000 acres of back yard. Before long, I couldn't find a kid when I wanted one to do something. They were off into the boonies on horseback with the German Shepherd running point for them.

We had no TV for about 25 years, until my daughter moved back home and brought her pet Cockatoo. The bird was bored without somebody to talk to all day and became a brat. We set up a TV so she could watch kids programs on PBS, Mr. Rogers, Sesame Street, etc.. That improved the bird quite a bit. After a couple years of the kids programs, she graduated to some more adult content and now has an opinion on about everything. She is a big fan of nature shows, and loves Disney movies. She'll yell when the hero is about to get in trouble of some sort, and considers TV a participation sport. Cockatoos can't talk real plain, but plenty good enough to get her point across.

The fact that Cockatoos have about the intelligence of a 4 or 5 year old human says a lot about TV programming, eh?

She's something of a ham, too and likes to play dress-up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> By the way, I knew someone who NEVER watched tv, never owned one


I can do even better than that. I had a customer (passed away a year and a half ago at 78) that not only never owned a TV but she never had a phone either. About 20 years ago I received a letter asking if I could stop by and give her a price on some work she wanted done. She included her address and several days and times that she would be home and available to go over her list. After the first time, every 3-4 years I would get a letter asking me to stop by and look at another project.

She was never married and lived alone on a 140 acre farm. The only problem I had with the situation was she seemed to have 1 cat for every acre of ground.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We done away with the satellite years ago and cable ... what's that 

We have DVDs for the grandbabies on rain filled days. 

(I don't miss it at all...)


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah thats why i just watch the looney toons in the morning.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I would, husband won't let me.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was a kid - I was virtually addicted to TV. When I moved out on my own, I couldn't afford TV. After I got married the first time and had a steady-job, I got cable and a TV.

About five years later I got rid of TV, two years after that I was single.

I have never been happier!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I watch TV regularly. I like NCIS, NCIS Los Angeles, World's Dumbest, Modern Marvels, Civil War Journal, Cats 101, Must Love Cats, My Cat From Hell, and Too Cute.

My wife and I both watch a lot of NFL football when it's on. 

I don't watch CNN or the liberal Democrat news shows. I used to like 60 minutes but have only watched it once or twice in the last 30 years. It's a joke for them to call themselves journalists when other people do the work and they put their liberal spin on the story.

What opened my eyes about 60 minutes was a PBS Frontline story in 1980 or so about people getting cancer in an area around a chemical plant. 60 Minutes covered the story but didn't give the same info as Frontline. Frontline talked about how clusters of cancers appear randomly around the country. You could have 5 people on the same block with leukemia all at the same time. That doesn't mean the abortion clinic or the porn shop or the union headquarters across the street caused it.

Another time when I watched it they were critical of companies that bought land from black people and built golf courses. They complained that plantation owners had left the land to the slaves and now 125 years later the money had to be split among a large number of people. And the money wasn't enough for them to live on for life. And that some of them went to work for the golf courses. As if the golf course owed them an income for life. And as if working for golf course was a bad thing.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We cut the cable a year ago. Now we have an antenna for local stations and Netflix and Hulu for movies and tv shows. I watch a lot of tv in the winter but this time of year I'm always doing something. I watch the news in the morning and we watch an episode of something or a movie in the evening. 

It was hard at first but now I only miss it during football season. If the cable company would just let me get ESPN only I'd jump on it. We still have our Internet through the cable company but unfortunately they are not on WatchESPNs list of providers for online streaming.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

> When I was a kid - I was virtually addicted to TV. When I moved out on my own, I couldn't afford TV. After I got married the first time and had a steady-job, I got cable and a TV.
> 
> About five years later I got rid of TV, two years after that I was single.
> 
> I have never been happier!


Due to the ridding of tv, or spouse??


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Due to the ridding of tv, or spouse??


Prob due to the latter more than the former


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

When we left out parents and got married we couldn't pay for cable ether and went a couple years with just Library and movie rentals once or twice a week. Then we got a Ruku which allowed us to have Netflix on the TV. Last year I got pretty big into Nascar and when they came around selling Dish network I singed up so I could watch the race. Well then I decided I had to watch Doomsday Preppers so I had to upgrade to a package that had NatGeo (also History2 and Military Channel ). Too much money. I dropped the upgrade. I have a year left in my contract to Dish and then its gone too. My kids are fine watching shows on Netflix and except for the races,, and OSU football aint anything I will miss. But I will say this and you can judge me a couch huger if you want. My house never felt like home until we got TV coverage. Sunday night programing and the Saturday OSU football makes it feel like when I was a kid. I kind of like that, but I didn't have a big garden, chickens, or hunting seasons to think about ether when I was young like my kids will.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Biobacon, that is a great point it has become very ingrained in our culture and not all of that is bad. So when people just dump the t.v you can lose that sense of community and family. If a person looks back 100 years or so there are plenty of other things that can fill the role though. It can be tough to schedule family time without having some outside influence forcing your hand but it is doable.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Initially, I wasn't sure which "idiot box" you were talking about; the TV, the computer, or the smart phone!

All can be used for mindlessness and all can be used for information gathering. It just depends on how you use them.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

bigg777 said:


> Initially, I wasn't sure which "idiot box" you were talking about; the TV, the computer, or the smart phone!
> 
> All can be used for mindlessness and all can be used for information gathering. It just depends on how you use them.


My iPhone is my downfall. I'm on it quite a bit. Once it was for games and stupid stuff. Sank a bit of money into games and at one point caught myself caring more about what happened in a game than reality. Now I actually read educational stuff and research stuff. I still spend too much time on my phone though.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My dad's older sister had 5 kids, no TV in the house EVER. All worked on the farm and had lots of chores to do. Every one went to college, and three of them (the boys) have Ph.D's. The girls all "married up" and live in some pretty nice digs.... their kids all went to college, too.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just put the kids on a tv/netflicks/movie diet over the weekend. Our kids left at home are 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, and 23. Certain older 'kids' were in the habit of staying up way late, or wee early, depending your perspective, and watching netflx or rented movies, making it hard for the younger ones to sleep like they should. We would find them camped out on the sofas or floor asleep, with the screen on, and their dirty dishes,shoes, school books, etc scattered everywhere. Harping wasn't cutting it..final straw was finding rented R rated movies strewn around.. we don't rent those for us, and they knew it. So, dh took out the cord for awhile. We used to be a totally No Tv family, and we got a lot more done. Time to revisit that lifestyle, I think.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Netflix and streaming takes care of all our TV needs. For news we have the internet.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I walked out to the living room last night and caught my 14 year old son reading a book...I told him, "Hey, we don't allow any book reading around here!" He rolled his eyes and went back to his story. He figured he was golden since I had a library book tucked under my arm..

The other perk I've observed all week is that the living room has been nearly clutter-free all week...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My mother and sister are disabled, we lived in an apartment growing up and I was addicted to TV. Always watching something. When my husband an I got married, we lived with his parents who only watched westerns (still do) and there was only 1 TV in the house. 

Now, we have a medium sized cable package but we only watch NatGeo, History, A&E, Discovery, PBS and TruTV. If we cld just get those channels is be happy. 

My sister in law on the other hand, is 35 and can't go without TV. They have the biggest package Dish has and their DVR is always full and they have a really hard time deciding what to delete. It's sad. 

My son will be going to Missouri for 4 days next week. He didn't ask to take his DSi, iPod or portable DVD player--- he wanted to take a Harry Potter book someone had given him. I don't know many 9 year olds who wld rather read an actual book (with paper pages!) than one electronically.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> My sister in law on the other hand, is 35 and can't go without TV. They have the biggest package Dish has and their DVR is always full and they have a really hard time deciding what to delete. It's sad.


Sounds like a buddy of mine. He has the mega satellite package too, with 5 televisions in his house so he is never far away from a boob tube. Living room, kitchen, bedroom, office and bathroom (yep, bathroom). And he has that deal where you can move from tv to tv watching the same show. But he defeated the silly DVR limitation but just upgrading from one HD DVR to 5 of them. He will record entire series just to watch in the summer when TV is slower. His whole life seems to be eat, sleep, work and TV. I asked him what he does when the satellites go down, he replied "that's why I have Netflix and Hulu Plus". Yikes.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Not saying I can't go without TV - simply because I am a high volume reader (2-3 books a week). But I need to stay out of this conversation, I would be Considered a Sheep on here with 1 the sizes of them, and 2 the number of them... I will list one 70 inch - master bedroom.

But there is good TV... 
Fox News
Bloomberg
BBC
History
Discovery 
A&E


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a big tv. I want the 70" but can't afford it. I have a 46" in the living room but this time of year I barely watch it. Local news in the morning. Jeopardy in the afternoon. An episode of Bones, White Collar, or Breakout Kings during supper or maybe a movie in the evening. 

When I watch tv, I want the best possible experience. The 70" with my surround sound would fit that bill.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> .... their DVR is always full and they have a really hard time deciding what to delete. It's sad.


That would be us.  But in our case, they're all History Channel (or the like) shows that will be used for school. Stuff on the vikings, the pyramids, the great wall, that sort of thing.

I've really enjoyed being able to use programs with our schooling, mostly history, science and geography. They add another dimension to our studies, and heck, I remember watching 'filmstrips' sometimes in school (oh so long ago). But it's getting so that it's hard to find real history on the History Channel. It's all reality tv anymore. And while it's entertaining, we don't watch it.

So I'm at the point of trying to dub the programs from the dvr that we're going to use for school, and then we'll get rid of satellite. We just don't use it. Well, DH and I don't. They kids like it, but they're on limited viewing schedules anyway, and they can suck it up.  Besides, got another car in the shop, and the money's got to come from somewhere...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I couldn't agree more about the questionable integrity of some of these channels. I used to like Discovery, Natgeo and History but when shows like Ancient Aliens are their best source of revenue and they present it as somehow factual how can you not lose respect?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> it's getting so that it's hard to find real history on the History Channel.


Ain't that the truth. 

We have a mid-range cable package. I watch a business channel, Fox news for occasional breaking news updates, History for Vikings and H2 for Ancient Aliens. That's the extent of my TV. DW and her son are another story. Her son always has the TV on some "reality" show even if he's not watching it. He just can't stand the silence of no TV in the background. He came home from work one night, came into the computer room and turned the TV on breaking the silence of me sitting here reading. I walked over to his desk, picked up the remote and turned it off. Told him if he wanted to watch TV he could go back to his room and do it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I will list one 70 inch - master bedroom





> Nothing wrong with a big tv. I want the 70" but can't afford it. I have a 46" in the living room


Oh is this a TV measuring contest? Well I have a big one too!  We actually only have one television on our home and it's a 50" plasma flat screen. So even though we have a large family only one television show is being watched at a time. But we also have a home theater with a 120" screen driven by a HD LCD projector and a 7.1 surround system. It's the only place the entire family can watch something together, so we have a weekly movie night where each person gets a turn selecting the movie. I have 5 daughters so I have seen Disney's Tangled about 13 times now.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> TV free 13 years and counting!
> <-----


ok, is that REALLY an endorsement? :rofl:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The only reason to get a really big display is so that you can sit farther away and still see full detail. When dealing with a certain signal (1080p for instance) all the larger screens do is stretch the image, when viewed up close 1080p on a 70" screen is noticeable pixelated. In most circumstances you will get better picture quality on a smaller screen and if viewed from the ideal distance the detail will be higher.

If you want to be able to sit back farther to allow more people to watch then a projector as mentioned is best, looks good from any angle.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Nothing wrong with a big tv. I want the 70" but can't afford it. I have a 46" in the living room but this time of year I barely watch it.


We had a 27" CRT for many years... I never had a problem with it, ever. It was PLENTY big enough. The ONLY reason we went with a new 46" is: 
1) Walmart online had a closeout, it was the last one and was marked down to $379 from $599
2) Some friends had their house broken into and had theirs stolen. We gave them the 27" as a gesture of kindness.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Oh is this a TV measuring contest? Well I have a big one too!  We actually only have one television on our home and it's a 50" plasma flat screen. So even though we have a large family only one television show is being watched at a time. But we also have a home theater with a 120" screen driven by a HD LCD projector and a 7.1 surround system. It's the only place the entire family can watch something together, so we have a weekly movie night where each person gets a turn selecting the movie. I have 5 daughters so I have seen Disney's Tangled about 13 times now.


I would love to have the home theater set up. I love movies. We had an HD projector and screen we borrowed from the church for something so I set it up in the living room. I was spoiled in a couple of days. We set it up outside with my PA gear and had a large movie night get together.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

LincTex said:


> We had a 27" CRT for many years... I never had a problem with it, ever. It was PLENTY big enough. The ONLY reason we went with a new 46" is:
> 1) Walmart online had a closeout, it was the last one and was marked down to $379 from $599
> 2) Some friends had their house broken into and had theirs stolen. We gave them the 27" as a gesture of kindness.


Be honest, when you watch a smaller tv now, you miss the big one don't you?


----------



## pdougan (Apr 21, 2013)

I cant read this thread lol i work for a cable company


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Be honest, when you watch a smaller tv now, you miss the big one don't you?


Had a 19" for decades. Even that was big enough, really.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My DH and I both love television and movies and have several TVs in the house as well as a satellite package and Netflix. I generally watch the history channel, nat geo, discovery, or something similar although I am partial to a few comedies and reality shows. 

For me tv is something I engage in only after chores/work are done. I do a lot of reading both fiction and non fiction and have a large library (I don't do the whole kindle thing I like to turn the pages). I don't spend much time on the computer /Internet or play video games so tv is pretty much my only electronic entertainment. 

I watch tv and movies to wind down and relax and sometimes to learn or laugh.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I would love to have the home theater set up. I love movies. We had an HD projector and screen we borrowed from the church for something so I set it up in the living room. I was spoiled in a couple of days. We set it up outside with my PA gear and had a large movie night get together.


I had wanted a home theater for a long time, then when we were remodeling our basement to add more bedrooms I decided to just do it. The whole thing was less expensive than people would guess. We made the room semi-soundproof, painted it black and dark gray, installed in-the-wall lighting and speakers, purchased 4 identical sofas to make a huge sectional, then added the screen and electronics. Later we added movie theater decor, black curtains and a real movie theater popcorn maker. Then later we remodeled it again to serve as both a home theater and football fan room. The only thing better than movie on a 120" screen is watching the Superbowl on 120" screen.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i didnt read through the whole thread, so other people have probably said the same thing. I have a tv, but i dont have cable or anything. when i got out of the service i camped in the woods for about a month, and realized i dont really need it. i will rent a movie whenever i feel like watching one, or see an episode of whatever show i want to watch on the internet. my favorite thing to watch is the TED talks anyway, and all i need for that is internet. i don't miss cable at all. i remember that when i had it i never REALLY enjoyed what i was watching anyway, all i did was complain that i had 200 channels and everything on it was garbage. besides, when you dont watch cable you dont feel the need to keep up with the joneses buying a new bigger TV every year...what a waste of money. anyway, i know i am preaching to the choir here so i will sign off. i gotta go pull weeds.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I watch a 25” older model regular big boxy TV. I have looked into a new one, 52” is perfect for my 14’ viewing distance but I can’t justify spending the money while this one still serves the purpose. SOMEDAY THOUGH!!! I have basic dish package with DVR and there is always a good show or movie on my TV. Once a week I check for free previews of movie channels then scroll through them for the week and record any that interest me. I like Deadliest Catch and a few other weekly series too. I watch the morning local news to catch up on the weather every morning while I have a cup of tea and get ready for the day. I fire the TV up when I first get up to let the pup out and put it on pause. I take a shower, make breakfast and unpause. I can fast forward through the junk to get to what I want to watch.

I am always surprised when chores are done and I come in with an adult beverage to relax and check the DVR. From my previous DVRing there is usually a new movie on! I don’t go out to the movies so when they are a few years old I get to see them.

I watch much more TV in the winter than spring, summer or fall. Winter it is cold out and I like to be warm! When it is warm there is the garden and the pup to keep me busy. When it is a rainy nasty day I plop down and watch a few movies.

I did go 12 years without when I lived in Pennsyltucky. I gutted and remodeled an 1856 farmhouse, learned to play clawhammer banjo, had a huge garden and well, just had other things to do. Never really missed it, I had radio and reel to reel tapes of folks picking to keep me amused. Now, yeah, I like to relax and watch TV some. Then there are days when I just can’t get the body to do some of the things I need to so I relax.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Although I've been on a sabaticcal from crocheting* since just before Christmas, my normal M.O. for the last several years is to crochet while we watch movies or tv on netflix. I got so I couldn't stand to watch and NOT have a project in hand to work on. I prefer watching movies at home rather than the theater since it's just too hard to crochet in the dark. I lived for road trips, provided I could ride shotgun and crochet:laugh:

*Sabbatical is a nice way to say "I lost my crochet mojo." Hopefully it's back now and I can get back in the groove; I've got a baby blanket to finish(grandson is here and not getting any younger, you know) and I've started a market bag just for fun. I CAN watch tv/movies and not crochet, but it's more fun and I feel more productive if I can do both.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

We live in a woods and before I got the tower up, satellite was our only option.

Flip thru a million channels and nothing is worth watching. Rates continue to go up. Replace our old receiver for free but they missed both appointments costing me 8 hours of pay.

Wife "listens" to the TV. So when I mention I'm cancelling I have a rebellion on my hands. The soap opera channel!

So I handed her the monthly bill. 

"What!", she says. "Suppose I have to pay for this!"

"No", I said. "You don't have to pay, you could cancel"

Icy stare.

3 months later I noticed we don't have satellite any more. Guess it was worth it when somebody else foot the bill. (and no she isn't in government).


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> We live in a woods and before I got the tower up, satellite was our only option.
> 
> Flip thru a million channels and nothing is worth watching. Rates continue to go up. Replace our old receiver for free but they missed both appointments costing me 8 hours of pay.
> 
> ...


We got rid of cable about 25 years ago. We explained it to the kids(whom we homeschooled) that we could afford more books, magazines, and activities if we didn't have to pay the cable bill. They were all young enough, they were fine with that. When we first moved out to the countryside, we couldn't get cable anyway, and now that we can, it's so limited, who wants it.. Now that we have netflix, we can get most of the things we want and a lot more that we don't. Now that most of our kids are over 17, we deal with them wanting to watch programs we don't want the younger ones to see.. and frankly, we'd just as soon not watch ourselves. Dh is regretting getting the big screen tv and blue ray player. It's easy to monitor what gets played on our PC, but even setting up guidlines on netflix, doesn't keep them from watching what they want most of the time.. and if they bring something in on dvd..there it is. So...that's why the kids are on a tv sabbatical. I'm sure they're bored, but I'm enjoying some of the perks...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> We live in a woods and before I got the tower up, satellite was our only option.
> 
> Flip thru a million channels and nothing is worth watching. Rates continue to go up. Replace our old receiver for free but they missed both appointments costing me 8 hours of pay.
> 
> ...


Now, that's funny!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> Be honest, when you watch a smaller tv now, you miss the big one don't you?


Nope--we had a 60 inch in last house, but a kitchen/great room measuring 24 X 32...so, this den is lots smaller and the 32 inch is fine.:sssh:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My wife and I watch TV for an hour or two before we go to bed. I find that if I'm on the computer too late my mind stays too active for sleep. There's something about watching TV that helps you relax. Your mind is less active too. It's one thing that makes too much TV watching a bad thing.

We have a Tivo. I think it holds about 100 hours of HD programming. I have trouble deciding what to delete too. If I'm not careful I'll have too many movies on the Tivo that I know I'll never watch. So I go through and delete some so I don't run out of space. I don't watch that much so most of what I record gets deleted.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

One step ahead of you, Atilla. I've got Magus beat (though not by much)! I've been TV-free for 14 years now!:2thumb:

I went TV-free when I moved to Tucson - I decided to just make a clean break! I go to the Internet for news, watch an occasional old TV show on Hulu (though only rarely). I often watch YouTube videos, though I've found out the hard way that there's a lot of sick and twisted stuff on YouTube, so even there I've gotta be careful.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

pdougan said:


> I cant read this thread lol i work for a cable company


:teehee: welcome to the forum!

I have to really monitor things on TV. I've got a few channels blocked but husband will put on something (no movie channels here) and it will show something and I kinda have to holler and grab the remote right quick... So that's what is exhausting for me!

Husband comes in after playing in his shop, grabs supper and sits down, spends the evening yelling at the kids to be quiet. Sigh. That's what a TV does around my house. Then he complains when the kids want to watch something more family oriented like Duck Dynasty. Oh well. Nothing I can do and I don't want everyone scattering around the house watching different TV alone. I just really wish we didn't have them. Husband's eyesight is getting worse since his laser surgery and he refuses to wear glasses, so he buys bigger TV. I give up. I won't rant anymore... It's just I feel TV has really harmed our society.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I watch TV for the sole purpose of vegging out. After a 16 hour shift of nursing, 2 teen daughters, 2 businesses, & a 12 month old i've had enough of the real world for one day, my brain just needs to turn off. I sit with my cross stitch & wind down. We watch the local AM news, sometimes The Blaze, Big Bang Theory, & used to watch 2 &1/2 Men. We mean to start watching Duck Dynasty or something else funny instead but just haven't got around to setting the DVR yet. I like the music channels while I'm doing stuff around the house, no commercials.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

TV is great and you can learn a ton from PBS , discovery and the like. With DVR, no more commercials and best guess of what shows you like = less time wasted. Now , unplugging from the online world that's the real time saver. Luckily, I now try to only be online on my phone when I'm waiting for something else to happen or am taking call. At home, family is first and alway will be. "When your checking in to your online life, you've checked out of real life." <== Original quote. Copyright 2013 Drfacefixer


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> but even setting up guidelines on netflix, doesn't keep them from watching what they want most of the time...


The "Recently Watched" category on Netflix is the tattle-tale for our kids. They know that if they try to watch something they shouldn't, Netflix will rat them out. Keeps them straight.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The "Recently Watched" category on Netflix is the tattle-tale for our kids. They know that if they try to watch something they shouldn't, Netflix will rat them out. Keeps them straight.


Oh yeah, we pay attention to that little feature too. What I don't like is the way they have their filtering system set up. We can say nothing above pg-13..but they include all NR in that sweep..which includes an incredible amount of things that are perfectly fine. Then, they let thru R rated stuff anyway. I go thru and weed out the instand watch queue now and then..because I've found all sorts of trash in there that dh and I did not and would not add. The other thing that's more insidious is what is now considered pg-13...goes back to the whole problem with society's moral decline more than anything. There are shows we've told the kids we don't want aired, that many would consider to be just fine...but the agenda of the programs is to lull viewers into accepting non-Biblical lifestyles and morals.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the last for me was an episode of X-Files. I'll spare you the gory details, just suffice it to say, it actually gave me a good nightmare. I decided right then and there that TV was getting too disturbing for me. So, when I moved to Tucson, I decided to make a clean break from TV. Haven't regretted it since.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> I think the last for me was an episode of X-Files. I'll spare you the gory details, just suffice it to say, it actually gave me a good nightmare. I decided right then and there that TV was getting too disturbing for me. So, when I moved to Tucson, I decided to make a clean break from TV. Haven't regretted it since.


In that case, you probably shouldn't watch Supernatural either. Dh and I limped through the first two seasons, but it just got more and more bizarre. Don't even get me started on the weird theology..


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We have a TV upstairs in our bedroom. None in the main part of the house. No one can be tempted to turn it on when the family are together. I still like to watch one or two shows but the list is getting shorter every year.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Oh is this a TV measuring contest? Well I have a big one too!  We actually only have one television on our home and it's a 50" plasma flat screen. So even though we have a large family only one television show is being watched at a time. But we also have a home theater with a 120" screen driven by a HD LCD projector and a 7.1 surround system. It's the only place the entire family can watch something together, so we have a weekly movie night where each person gets a turn selecting the movie. I have 5 daughters so I have seen Disney's Tangled about 13 times now.


Roflmao... I went through that with one daughter... Now she is turning 14, it's more adult shows... Thank God... I don't think I could stand another episode of Full House...

Like the projector setup bud... That would Rock watching something like Zero Dark 30 or hell (flashback) Star Wars...

Also wasn't doing the TV is bigger routine... Just didn't want me labeled as a sheep


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Our satellite has been off for over a decade now. It is not just the news, that distorts reality, TV programs make a police state mentality seem normal. Ever wonder why there are so many cop shows?
On TV if anyone 
refuses to provide ID to the police on demand they are always some kind of wanted criminal or low life.
refuses to let police into their house they are criminals trying to hide something
refuses to let police search their house or cars they are hiding drugs, a dead body or other evidence of criminal activity
plead the fifth or refuse to talk to the police without a lawyer must be a criminal trying to hide something.
And the general public believes that to be true. Doubt me ask a ten random people what they think of someone who pleads the fifth or refuses to talk to the police without a lawyer. Hell on one of these forums there was a big debate about a guy who legally refused to give up his ID at a police check point. Folks were calling him everything from a trouble maker to anti American and a terrorist.
People are so accustomed to seeing police walk right into peoples homes without permission or invite on TV that they let them do it real life..
There is a reason they call TV line up of shows "programing"


----------

